# austin area



## cobaltbrew (Feb 17, 2010)

I am looking for individuals who would be willing to share information about field trips in the austin, texas area. I am in great need of hiking tips/buddies. I have a bike and a great thirst for learning and observing arachnids and other invertebrates in the wild. 

PM me with information please.

Thanks to anyone who helps.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 22, 2010)

When you say you have a bike, what exactly do you mean.  :evil:  

I don't really have any have anything to show you here.  There's not a lot of places to collect until you get out of town.  I go out to the desert a lot though.  I'll be going on a bike trip out west in a week and a half.  I'll be out hunting for  maybe a week. Then, depending on how my legs etc do on the short bike trip, I am planning on heading to big bend area on the bike to find Diplocentrus whitei.  Then I'm either bussing down into c/s mexico, or heading west for Hadrurus.  Oh, and I want to get some D. diablo in there too.

This next trip I am hoping to find C. vittatus "xeric", Diplocentrus lindo, Vaejovis waueri, Vaejovis intermedius, and Vaejovis coahuilae (one of the smaller scorpions in the world)    *I have found all of these in this area I'm going*

Anyway, so yeah... If you want to meet up for coffee or something, let me know.  I'd like to meet you before I start offering trips up, but I'm sure we can go somewhere sometime.  It's gonna be a busy scorpion year for me.

Oh, and right now, I have Psuedouroctonus reddelli, C. bicolor(*See C. bicolor at ZK for reference) and C. vittatus which are going to get sold.  And I have some Tityus stigmurus.   

If you decide to have a meeting or just want coffee, let me know.  ~r

**EDIT**  There is stuff to see in town, but not really places to collect.


----------

